# Typical Logging Loco - Narrow Gauge



## Bama Red (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm in the process of getting equipment together for my layout.

What would have been a typical loco for a deep-woods, Southern Appalachian logging outfit, say in the hills of east Tennessee or northwest Alabama? I've seen Shays used quite a bit, and Climaxes as well, but is there an overall clear winner here?

While I have your attention, any reviews on the Bachmann On30 versions of the Shay, Climax, or even the Forney? I'd be interested in the DCC & sound equipped versions of those locos, so if you have one and love/hate it, let me know. Thanks, Folks!


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

:thumbsup: Welcome to the forum...









The Shay was the best selling geared loco and used quite extensively in the south. I wanted something different (and easily kitbashed) and built a small plantation saddletanker, another less common but regularly seen loco at the time...










You could easily bash a similar one in On30 from the same loco in HO as I did in N for mine...


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Not much action on this thread Shaygetz but those aretwo very nice looking locos. Nice work. Pete


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks, Pete...the larger one was found in a barn hayloft, it had been there several years with a box of other models. The smaller one was given to me from another forum.


----------



## Bama Red (Jan 20, 2011)

Those are two very nice locos!. So far I have the Shay, a Forney and a Davenport converted to a backwoods utility loco with a Banta Model Works kit. Still collecting rolling stock of various shapes and sizes based on what I think I'll need and also, what I *want* to see running on my layout.

My benchwork is complete, but not attached to the walls as of yet. I have to finish cleaning out the newly completed man cave and then put up the benchwork (as well as the flat screen & DVR, the library, a computer area and my reloading area (I compete in Cowboy Action Shooting and am the defending Alabama State Champion in my age group and shooting category - don't know how I ever found time to work!).


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------

